# Meet the Buckeyes!



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Just wanted to bring an article to your attention real quick (link below). In a couple weeks Kevin (bassnpro1) and Casey (ohhunter02 -I think) will be representing THE Ohio State University in the first ever National Guard FLW College Fishing National Championship. Coverage of this event will be on the Versus Channel a few weeks after the tournament, so we will keep you updated as we learn the show times.

Meet the Buckeyes! - Click below the picture for the full story.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I could be mistaken, but I think this is the link you meant to post for Meet The Buckeyes...

http://www.collegefishing.com/article.cfm?id=150848

Great stuff!!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Thick Rick said:


> I could be mistaken, but I think this is the link you meant to post for Meet The Buckeyes...
> 
> http://www.collegefishing.com/article.cfm?id=150848
> 
> Great stuff!!


Yep, that's the page I meant to post. Thanks! I fixed my original post.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

O H! _ _


Go bucks!
I'll be pullin' for you!


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck Kevin and Casey from BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Best of luck, guys. Watched the regional about a month ago. You did Buckeyeland proud! Now, go bring home the BIG ONE !!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good luck guys.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Check out the Live coverage of the FLW College Fishing National Championship! Starts at 4pm on Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. Link below.

FLW College Fishing LIVE Coverage

They also have On the Water updates throughout the day.
On the Water Coverage Link


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck fellas! Go BUCKS!!!!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Great first day Kevin and Casey. Keep it up.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Kevin and Casey represented THE Ohio State University very well by finishing in 8th Place at the first ever National Guard FLW College Fishing National Championship! They were the only representative team from Ohio and the Top-finishing team in the Big Ten so we're very proud of their performance.

Check out the Tournament Results HERE!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice job OSU!!!! 

The KSU kidz are doing pushups as you read this 

Way to represent boys!!! Let's hear about it!!!!

nip


----------

